# Paco is not OK



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

so sorry he is not doing well. It is so difficult watching the problems that come up as they age. Keep giving him lots of hugs and love.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've quietly admired your photographs, since recently joining the forum, so I feel like I've gotten to know Paco through the pictures you've shared of him and your family. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you all right now!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry.
Any idea what might have triggered it ? Recent vaccines, flea/tick products ie spinosad ? or other ? 
So much info here Canine Epilepsy, Non Epileptic Seizures, and Conditions that Mimic Canine Epilepsy 
The vase picture looks like "head pressing" 
Dogs Who Head Press Should See A Vet ASAP. Recognizing This Behavior Could Save Your Dog’s Life. » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: head pressing, neurological condition, metabolic condition, liver shunt
Paws crossed for your Paco


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Sending positive thought and prayer to Paco and you.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Paco, please be well. So many people here have got to know and love you. Thinking of you and your family and sending everything positive your way x


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

T&T said:


> So sorry.
> Any idea what might have triggered it ? Recent vaccines, flea/tick products ie spinosad ? or other ?
> So much info here Canine Epilepsy, Non Epileptic Seizures, and Conditions that Mimic Canine Epilepsy
> The vase picture looks like "head pressing"
> ...


Thank you T&T for the links. The first photo indeed looks like head pressing and that's worrying me.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

elly said:


> Oh Paco, please be well. So many people here have got to know and love you. Thinking of you and your family and sending everything positive your way x


Thank you Elly


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking about you Paco and your Mummy too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Paco's not well. Positive thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> I'm so sorry that Paco's not well. Positive thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


Thank you Wendy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this about Paco. 

I've always enjoyed your photos, especially of handsome Paco.
My thoughts and prayers to you all, hope you get some answers soon and he will be doing better.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Paco is not doing well! I hope the vet is able to find a medication to help him feel better. Poor baby.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Having a seizure is a massive event on a body. It took my girl two weeks to recover from her grand mal. She acted as if she did not even know us and was fearful. She gained her confidence and strength as each day passed. Thanks to the meds she never had another seizure. I hope that the same happens for Paco.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Doug said:


> Having a seizure is a massive event on a body. It took my girl two weeks to recover from her grand mal. She acted as if she did not even know us and was fearful. She gained her confidence and strength as each day passed. Thanks to the meds she never had another seizure. I hope that the same happens for Paco.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


Thanks Doug, I hope so


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping Paco feels better and that they figure out what is going on with him.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Paco is having some health issues. Somehow I think of him as a much younger boy. Have always enjoyed your beautiful photos. Hope things improve.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping that the vets can find a good solution for Paco. He is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Stay strong & positive Rik. Seizures are not a guaranteed harbinger of curtailed life. With meds & time Paco will be filling your viewfinder with a smile once again. The links T&T sent you are wonderful reference points. Know that all of us are sending healing thoughts & calming prayers to Paco & your family.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for your Paco.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry, Rick. I have always admired your beautiful pictures of him. Kop op, jochie!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry that Paco is going through this. What an ordeal this must be. I will be praying for the best outcome.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Rik, so sorry about your boy Paco. Positive thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

inge said:


> I am so sorry, Rick. I have always admired your beautiful pictures of him. Kop op, jochie!


 Thank you Inge Dank Inge


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

rik said:


> Thank you T&T for the links. The first photo indeed looks like head pressing and that's worrying me.



I'm so sorry about Paco. 

I would take care with any info from the epilepsy website. It is from the Mercola banner and Mercola is one who's health advice is bad

http://www.quackwatch.com/11Ind/mercola.html


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Please know I'm praying for Paco and for you and your family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Always love your pictures!

You said he is blind in one eye, has he ever been checked for PU? I was told when the have PU, they have a constant migraine headache if left untreated.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of this Rik...

Our Maesie isn't well at the moment and it makes you feel so helpless not to be able to cure their problems...
I really hope that Paco's blood results come back OK. 
Please give him a BIG hug from me and the 4M's, and we can only wish him to get well soon...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This made me cry because Paco and your photos are part of all of our lives. I pray he is okay, and the seizures can be controlled.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Paco, sending you prayers and hugs!.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news of Paco. Hoping he is feeling better and you have thousands of days to continue to photograph his life.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Chritty said:


> I'm so sorry about Paco.
> 
> I would take care with any info from the epilepsy website. It is from the Mercola banner and Mercola is one who's health advice is bad



There is a wealth of information on this website and it is not under a Dr Mercola banner whatsoever. Even Dr. Jean Dodds has a study listed on there on thyroid vs seizure occurance. Leave no stone unturned to help Paco. We're all here to help and give support.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chritty said:


> I'm so sorry about Paco.
> 
> I would take care with any info from the epilepsy website. It is from the Mercola banner and Mercola is one who's health advice is bad
> 
> FDA Orders Dr. Joseph Mercola to Stop Illegal Claims


Thank you Chritty


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Always love your pictures!
> 
> You said he is blind in one eye, has he ever been checked for PU? I was told when the have PU, they have a constant migraine headache if left untreated.


Thank you Cubbysan. It is not PU


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of this Rik...
> 
> Our Maesie isn't well at the moment and it makes you feel so helpless not to be able to cure their problems...
> I really hope that Paco's blood results come back OK.
> Please give him a BIG hug from me and the 4M's, and we can only wish him to get well soon...


Thank Wally. I hope his blood results are not OK. If they are OK he has a problem with his brains like a brain tumor. I gave him your hug and 4 hugs more. Thank you.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

sharlin said:


> There is a wealth of information on this website and it is not under a Dr Mercola banner whatsoever. Even Dr. Jean Dodds has a study listed on there on thyroid vs seizure occurance. Leave no stone unturned to help Paco. We're all here to help and give support.


Thank you Sharlin. I will move a mountain to help my friend.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

only just heard the news about Paco, I hope he is feeling better and that you've been to the vets with him especially with the head pressing. I will be thinking of you guys


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> only just heard the news about Paco, I hope he is feeling better and that you've been to the vets with him especially with the head pressing. I will be thinking of you guys


Thanks Dave. I did send you a PM.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

My boy sleeps.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

sharlin said:


> There is a wealth of information on this website and it is not under a Dr Mercola banner whatsoever. Even Dr. Jean Dodds has a study listed on there on thyroid vs seizure occurance. Leave no stone unturned to help Paco. We're all here to help and give support.









I advise care


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

My goodness he is beautiful


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chritty said:


> My goodness he is beautiful


He is a Golden.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

rik said:


> Thank you T&T for the links. The first photo indeed looks like head pressing and that's worrying me.


World renowned Dr Jean Dodds recommends that website on which she also collaborated.
Here are her credentials W. Jean Dodds, DVM Biography
Thinking of Paco


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

T&T said:


> World renowned Dr Jean Dodds recommends that website on which she also collaborated.
> 
> Here are her credentials W. Jean Dodds, DVM Biography



And here is where she starts parting ways with medical science


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Chritty said:


> And here is where she starts parting ways with medical science
> View attachment 535506


This thread is to offer support & suggestions to Rik for Paco. Give Rik credit for being able to research ALL avenues of relief and come to a viable solution for Paco. It's not necessary to ridicule alternate beliefs nor is it necessary to subscribe to only one path of investigation. 

Rik - there is also some data showing medicinal hemp oil shows promise in canine seizures.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

sharlin said:


> This thread is to offer support & suggestions to Rik for Paco. Give Rik credit for being able to research ALL avenues of relief and come to a viable solution for Paco. It's not necessary to ridicule alternate beliefs



No ridicule here. Just suggesting care with less than credible modalities which does give Rik credit moving forward. 

I hope nothing but the best for you and Paco Rik.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rik, So sorry you and Paco are going through this. You two will be in my thoughts as yo struggle through this.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts for Paco. I hope your beautiful boy gets better soon.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear Paco is not feeling well. Hoping for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How is Paco doing today? Been thinking of him often.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> How is Paco doing today? Been thinking of him often.


Thank you Wendy. It is getting worse. He had several nose bleedings today. We went to the vet again and got some new medicines. He has to react well otherwise it looks bad. The vet is not optimistic.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry he is not doing well. Bless you and Paco, and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh dear. I'm so sorry Paco is not well. Hoping some medicines will help.


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you heard of Old Dog Vestibular Disease? I work with a guy who has a 13 year old who had this. Luckily we have a vet school in the are and lots of good up to date vets. We were all very very worried about Olivia for about 2 weeks--thought she was gone. She couldn't see well, couldn't walk straight, looked crippled and would hardly eat or drink. Luckily, just as the vet predicted after about 10 days she started showing some signs of improvement. It is 6 months later now and you would never know she had anything wrong. You might want to google this and ask your vet about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*

Saying prayers for Paco and you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of you and your sweet Paco.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for Paco & you!


----------



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

Praying for you and Paco, I'm so sorry you two are going through these seizures and other symptoms. It's so hard to watch our pets and not exactly what is going on.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you guys today. I hope the new medications provide lots of quality time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

rik said:


> Thank you Wendy. It is getting worse. He had several nose bleedings today. We went to the vet again and got some new medicines. He has to react well otherwise it looks bad. The vet is not optimistic.


I'm so very sorry to read this update, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Paco.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry that Paco is going through this - will be keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this now RIK, many of us here have fallen in love with Paco through your pictures. My thoughts and prayers are with you....belly rubs to Paco!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*

Rik: Thinking of Paco and you.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> Just seeing this now RIK, many of us hear have fallen in love with Paco through your pictures. My thoughts and prayers are with you....belly rubs to Paco!


Thank you GoldenMum !


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Take advantage of the time left, I know this feeling


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*

Rik: My Smooch used to love to be brushed, don't know if Paco likes it or not.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Rik: My Smooch used to love to be brushed, don't know if Paco likes it or not.


He does not but he likes belly rubs


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Your family and Paco continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry. Just remember all the happy moments he brought to your life! I wish him hundreds of belly rubs.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to you Rik. Wish I could make Paco better for you!

I saw your other thread about Epilepsy but have no other advice to give other than what other members have said.

My first girl had a grand mal seizure at a young 3 yrs of age and never had another. She did pass at 10yrs of age from a brain "thing" though. It happened fast and as I remember we tried so hard to figure things out in that month before she passed.

My boy had nasal cancer and the bloody nose and got 2 quality months before he went onto another realm.

I know how your heart aches. Our Goldens are the best.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> I know how your heart aches. Our Goldens are the best.


Yes they are. It is hard but this pain is the ultimate price we all have to pay for our "golden" friendship.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Praying for ypou and paco during this horrible time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I keep checking the thread, wishing you and Paco good days and many of them.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in on Paco and sending good thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wishing..*



mylissyk said:


> I keep checking the thread, wishing you and Paco good days and many of them.


I second that emotion! Hugs and kisses to Paco!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Checking in with you and Paco with lots of positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is not any better. Monday we will see the vet. He is very unhappy and he can barely walk anymore.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. Praying for you and Paco.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Our hearts and prayers are with you and Paco.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

There are no words. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm sure he is still happy to have you by his side!

All my thoughts for you guys...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Rik, I am so sorry to see this update....spoil him rotten. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and your beautiful boy. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

rik,
I just read through this entire thread. I am very sorry for you and Paco.
Really wish I could do something to help.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Otter said:


> rik,
> I just read through this entire thread. I am very sorry for you and Paco.
> Really wish I could do something to help.


Thanks Joe. Every (pet) dog owner knows this it going to happen but if it does it is so good to have support. Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your sweet Boy. I love that picture of the 2 of you from 10 years ago - such a handsome Golden and I can only imagine the love that has grown between the 2 of you over the years.

Thinking about you and you handsome fella!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*

Rik: Thinking of you and Paco. I agree that it is the price we pay for such a beautiful friendship.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Rik: Thinking of you and Paco. I agree that it is the price we pay for such a beautiful friendship.


It is Karen, so enjoy every day with your friend(s)


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sad to see Paco has not improved. Take care.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thinking of you today. Wishing Paco health.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> Thinking of you today. Wishing Paco health.


Thank you Wendy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking of Paco and family this morning and of how those who have and recognize the pleasure of great companionship in their lives are better people because of it. Great lessons and moments of awe and wonder are forever etched upon us. I wish you all peace and comfort in this turbulent time.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Thinking of you and Paco today. Treasure every moment you have with your lovely boy, and give him hugs from us.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I lost my buddy today. It is hard but I think he had a beautiful doggy life and we have had a great time together. Thank you all for your support.

My best friend Paco 10-15-2004/ 06-21-2015


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He was loved by so many through your eyes RIK, RIP Paco, you were a beautiful boy who will be missed by many! Hugs to you RIK.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He had a wonderful life, the proof is in your beautiful photos!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

RIP Paco. We're all going to miss you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences Rik. He lived a wonderful life that you captured so beautifully. He will live in your heart forever and always be there.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP dear Paco.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry Rik, he had the best life ever with you, we will miss Paco dearly


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> So sorry Rik, he had the best life ever with you, we will miss Paco dearly


Thanks Dave. He is running with your Tom and Fred.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, I am so sorry to read of his passing. Cherish those wonderful memories of your beautiful boy. Again, so very sorry.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I am very sorry Rik


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh!  I am so sorry!!! May he play over the rainbow bridge and know how much he was/is loved. Remember the good times with him and allow yourself to feel grief! The only way to recover is to feel the pain of this situation. May you and your family have peace at this terrible time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Paco, he will be missed. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry. Run free sweet Paco.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Paco. He will be missed by many on this forum.
Thanks you for sharing so many pictures of him with us all these years.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh dear, I am so sorry. Praying for God's comfort for you. 

Psalm 147:3 He heals the brokenhearted And binds up their wounds.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry for your loss of Paco. He will be missed by many on this forum.
> Thanks you for sharing so many pictures of him with us all these years.


 Thank you Buddy's mom


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss of your Paco.

Sleep softly Paco, your exuberance in life and your stunning beauty captured in pictures will live on.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry, Rik. He will be missed by many...Run free, sweet boy...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

inge said:


> I am so terribly sorry, Rik. He will be missed by many...Run free, sweet boy...


Dank je Inge. Thanks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry Rik. I was praying this day was a long way off. It has been such a great pleasure getting to know him just a little through your wonderful pictures. 

Godspeed good boy.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Hugs to you from a stranger. RIP lovely Paco.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Paco will be missed by many.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all. Your support means a lot to me. Thank you my Golden Friends 

Not my best but my first Paco and last Paco photo here


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to read of Paco's passing. Your images of him and his energy will be long remembered.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So sorry to read of Paco's passing. Your images of him and his energy will be long remembered.


Thank you Oaklys Dad


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Rik, so sorry for your loss--was just checking the thread hoping your boy was rallying--your pics of him captured his vitality & zest for life--may be you find comfort through your memories of him & his photos.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> Rik, so sorry for your loss--was just checking the thread hoping your boy was rallying--your pics of him captured his vitality & zest for life--may be you find comfort through your memories of him & his photos.


Thank you I will make a Paco photo book  for me and my wife


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I always enjoyed your beautiful photos of your gorgeous boy. RIP, Paco.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I always admired your amazing Paco photos, those are treasures for you to remember him by.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry.... Run free Paco.... Have always enjoyed your beautiful pics of your beautiful dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

rik said:


> I lost my buddy today. It is hard but I think he had a beautiful doggy life and we have had a great time together. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> My best friend Paco 10-15-2004/ 06-21-2015


You must be hurting so very badly. I hope there is comfort in knowing that Paco hurts no more. He knew you loved him and watch over you.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Paco's passing.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

RIP Paco and he will live on as long as he remain in your heart... 

No matter what I or anyone else says, it won’t relieve the pain of you or your families loss of Paco Rik, but only time will slowly change that pain into beautiful memories you had together with Paco that you will cherish for the rest of your life… 
Believe me as we have been there several times...

Again, my sincerest condolence to both you and your family for your loss of Paco, he was truly loved by people on this forum and from all around the world…
I’m sure that everybody on this forum would love to see a "_Picture Tribute Page to Paco"_ from puppy to adult, but only when you are ready mate.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort and peace through your memories. Thank you for sharing him with all of us.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Paco will live in your heart forever!!! My thoughts are with you and your wife as you grieve. I will truly miss all of your great photos of Paco. RIP sweet boy!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> RIP Paco and he will live on as long as he remain in your heart...
> 
> No matter what I or anyone else says, it won’t relieve the pain of you or your families loss of Paco Rik, but only time will slowly change that pain into beautiful memories you had together with Paco that you will cherish for the rest of your life…
> Believe me as we have been there several times...
> ...


Thank you Wally for your kind words


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh Rik, I just came on this morning to read of the passing of your beloved Paco. I am so very sorry!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. Sending prayers to you for comfort. Rest easy beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*

Rik: 

Your Paco had a beautiful life and I'm sure he knew how much you loved him! My Smooch and Snobear are keeping him company, until we meet, again!
I added Paco to the Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-7.html#post5771513


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to read this rik.
Please accept our condolences.

I hope you will continue to contribute here and hang around. Always enjoy your pictures and that you share your knowledge.

Sorry.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Otter said:


> So sorry to read this rik.
> Please accept our condolences.
> 
> I hope you will continue to contribute here and hang around. Always enjoy your pictures and that you share your knowledge.
> ...


Thanks Joe, I will hang around here


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm very sorry about your beautiful Paco. Please know you are in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

rik I'm at a loss for words...they give so much and ask for so little. I'm filled with sadness upon reading this, you've shared so many priceless pictures over the years of Paco and his zest for life. I promise the time will come when the tears turn to smiles and the wonderful memories out weight the sadness. My thoughts are with you during this most difficult time.

Pete & Woody


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

I know you are hurting badly right now-and I am sorry. It is so difficult to lose our buddy's-even when we know for a time that the end is near. I cannot heal your pain-only time will make it more bearable. But know in your heart, and in your head that Paco had a wonderful wonderful fun life with you. He was blessed to have your love. And you his. You did everything possible for him but the time comes when there is nothing more we can do. He knows that. I know he is looking at you now, running by your side and trying to tell you to be happy. He is free and he is ok. I know it is hard right now--but know that although you will never really get over this--it will get easier. My thoughts are with you in this awful time.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> rik I'm at a loss for words...they give so much and ask for so little. I'm filled with sadness upon reading this, you've shared so many priceless pictures over the years of Paco and his zest for life. I promise the time will come when the tears turn to smiles and the wonderful memories out weight the sadness. My thoughts are with you during this most difficult time.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Thank you Pete. This day is even more difficult as yesterday but I know Paco had a good life. We enjoyed it together, and like you are saying; after some time I will smile as I remembering him; He was a Golden Golden. I loved him so much


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am in tears for you. I know how terribly hard the first few days...weeks can be. I am so sorry for the loss of your best friend Paco.

What a very handsome Golden Golden he was. RIP Paco until the two of you meet again.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Rik I'm so very sorry. I know the type of pain you and your wife will be feeling now and I hope that it will be softened by knowing how much you loved him and he you and that so many of us here are keeping you in their caring thoughts. 
Run free beautiful Paco x


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Rik, am so very sorry for your loss of Paco - their are no words that will help, but we are thinking of you. Even when we know the time has come to let them go it is still so very hard for us that are left behind.


HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY
TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.
I PULSATE THROUGH YOUR VERY SOUL,
AND IN MY PAWS YOUR HEART I HOLD.
THE DAY WILL COME WHEN YOU'LL FLY TOO,
I'LL BE HERE THEN TO WELCOME YOU.
UNTIL THE TIME WE MEET AGAIN,
I WON'T JOURNEY FAR MY FRIEND
FOR IN YOUR LOVE, I LIVE SO FREE
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW GUIDING ME. (ANON

Run free and fast sweet Paco


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> Rik, am so very sorry for your loss of Paco - their are no words that will help, but we are thinking of you. Even when we know the time has come to let them go it is still so very hard for us that are left behind.
> 
> 
> HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
> ...


Thank you Goldensmun a beautiful poem. I really appreciate this. Thank you !


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Rik, I am so, so sorry for your loss of beautiful Paco.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Farewell Sweet Paco
May your beautiful soul RIP
Hugs to your Mom & Dad


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Aloha Nui Loa sweet boy......
You gave as much love as any dog can.
Blessed was your life with Rik and his with you.
The reunion is guaranteed so keep the tennis balls handy.

NorCal Pack sending love & strength to all.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

My heart breaks for your loss. The love you shared with Paco will live on in your heart and memory until you meet again. He will always be a part of you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Paco! I've enjoyed following his life through your great pictures. Hugs!


----------

